# Caught Speeding



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well as the title says I was caught doing 47 in a 30 which I would put my hands up to if it was fair the speed trap got me on the opposite side of a dual carriage way and got me going away from it now I'm pretty certain that they have to be facing you to get you as well as wearing high vis which I didn't see .

Anyone know any different I had a look on pepipoo and they are saying that the police should be clearly visible ?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Have to had notice that you have been caught


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep had the NIP and asked for the photo


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

If it has your photo and can see your number plate. It doesn't matter where it is. That's why there are lines on both sides of the road, so it can see you driving away too.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fight it and land yourself in a deeper hole than you are already in.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Someone had to say it!


Man up! You were speeding you just don't like how they caught you.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

there are no white lines it was mobile van the dirty monkeys up here have a habit of hiding in dips over the brow of a hill and at the end of the day they represent the law and have guidelines if we have to abide by the law then they should as well as said i'll put my hands up if it's fair but this is just revenue gathering


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

See your point and its annoying, but you were doing 47 in a 30, your fault?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

But you freely admit you did it!?

47 in a 30 isn't exactly close to the mark! 55%+ over the limit is bloody stupid if you think about it. 

And before its said, no I'm no angel on the road either, although not by that much. But on the 1 time I got caught I just paid up.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd challenge it if you feel that strongly about it chap


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

slineclean said:


> I'd challenge it if you feel that strongly about it chap


And failure to successfully challenge will bring a harsher penalty.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

S63 said:


> Fight it and land yourself in a deeper hole than you are already in.


I'll tell you a story about that , One of our managers in work is a know it all

Anyway his son gets nicked for doing 55mph in a 30mph through extreme kindness and leniancy the policeman who stopped him gave him 3 points and a £60 fine , However his dad told him not to pay it and go to court becasue he feels his son should have been offered a speed awareness course ,

So listening to his dad off to court he went and landed himself a jamboree bag of......

21 day ban effective immediately 
£300 fine 
£120 costs
I think he also got 6 points

Moral - If your caught bang to rights take your punishment and say thank you


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

33 maybe you could moan , but a couple of mph shy of 50 ? No, just pay and don't wonder where they hid the camera. You were speeding, it isnt the cameras fault.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

ivor said:


> there are no white lines it was mobile van the dirty monkeys up here have a habit of hiding in dips over the brow of a hill and at the end of the day they represent the law and have guidelines if we have to abide by the law then they should as well as said i'll put my hands up if it's fair but this is just revenue gathering


Hold the front page...Speed limits apply on roads with bends & dips!

Without getting into the fact that those are exactly the places speeding is most dangerous, visibility isn't required, it just a affects where the money goes.


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Dipped out there. Just take the fine. There no fighting that far over the speed limit.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ivor said:


> there are no white lines it was mobile van the dirty monkeys up here have a habit of hiding in dips over the brow of a hill and at the end of the day they represent the law and have guidelines *if we have to abide by the law *then they should as well as said i'll put my hands up if it's fair but this is just revenue gathering


but you wasn't abiding by the law :wall:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Most cases if you fight it you lose... Unless they unfairly caught you (although doing 50 odd is probably pushing boundaries - I was told 20mph over the speed limit gives you a ban...) then you can fight it and stand a chance in winning. 

I believe there is a tolerance of 10% +2 therefore 35mph you might have been safe. 

My dad fought back and lost - ended up with a £230 fine...


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Personally, I'd pay the fine and take the hit however;

Logically, if you were that far over the speed limit, I would have thought they would have inflicted a more severe punishment on you if they were out for perusing the interest of safety and it was not a money making exercise. 

To send a fine out from a camera on the opposite side of the road which was operating on both vehicles toward and away from, and with no markers on the floor is near impossible, otherwise all fixed cameras would be able to operate like this which leads me to think they are chancing their arm that you pay the fine knowing in yourself that you were breaking the law and if you were to dispute, it could get worse. 

To dispute would be a risk but the odds would be in your favour. 

Knowing you were wrong whether they're chancing it or not, you were caught breaking the law.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Twizz said:


> Most cases if you fight it you lose... Unless they unfairly caught you (although doing 50 odd is probably pushing boundaries - I was told 20mph over the speed limit gives you a ban...) then you can fight it and stand a chance in winning.
> 
> I believe there is a tolerance of 10% +2 therefore 35mph you might have been safe.
> 
> My dad fought back and lost - ended up with a £230 fine...


You were misinformed. Only to be used as a rough guidance, 30mph over the limit...has absolutely no bearing on whether you stand a chance of winning.

The other tolerance is once again no more than a rough guide line.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Azonto said:


> Logically, if you were that far over the speed limit, I would have thought they would have inflicted a more severe punishment on you


Where does the op state any form of punishment, he's only had the NIP.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Where about were you caught Ivor?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ivor said:


> there are no white lines it was mobile van the dirty monkeys up here have a habit of hiding in dips over the brow of a hill and at the end of the day they represent the law and have *guidelines *if we have to abide by the law then they should as well as said i'll put my hands up if it's fair but this is just revenue gathering


The guidelines are just that and have no bearing on the fact you've been caught doing 47 in a 30.

I believe they could be in full cammo gear hiding in a bush and you'd still not have a leg to stand on. Guidelines and laws are very different things.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Where about were you caught Ivor?


Let me guess heading to macro or esplanade


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you sir no the traps lol I was heading down the esplanade going out of town to Stilring to pick up wheels at 0937 on a saturday morning As has been said it's NIP and personally I do think they are seeing if they get a result

As for breaking the law hands up if you have never gone over the speed limit and bear in mind this was a dual carriageway with only one car and a truck on it no pedestrians


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> The guidelines are just that and have no bearing on the fact you've been caught doing 47 in a 30.
> 
> I believe they could be in full cammo gear hiding in a bush and you'd still not have a leg to stand on. Guidelines and laws are very different things.


Spot on. Guidlines vary between forces and officers are "supposed" to abide by these, the majority aren't out for a game of cricket, just want to catch as many serious speeders as they can.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ivor said:


> you sir no the traps lol I was heading down the esplanade going out of town to Stilring to pick up wheels at 0937 on a saturday morning As has been said it's NIP and personally I do think they are seeing if they get a result
> 
> As for breaking the law hands up if you have never gone over the speed limit and bear in mind this was a dual carriageway with only one car and a truck on it no pedestrians


Just out of interest why does this dual carriageway impose a 30mph limit?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Just out of interest why does this dual carriageway impose a 30mph limit?


The amount of deaths that have happened on the road. It has an awful record.

It is built up with pedestrians about too.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

exactly they have done it before up here changed a 40 - 30 and didn't tell anyone just put a mobile camera on it guess I'll have to phone my cousin her husbands a traffic cop


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> Just out of interest why does this dual carriageway impose a 30mph limit?


It's the oil Capitol of Europe with a skint council and police force so just park the van on roads that should be 40mph and were until they relished how much money they could make. Seen them park in poor places and 3 on one stretch of road , just read the p&j on sat as gives locations for the week


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the only thing built up there is offices and workshops N esplande W
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=aberd...rdeen,+Aberdeen+City,+United+Kingdom&t=m&z=15


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The amount of deaths that have happened on the road. It has an awful record.
> 
> It is built up with pedestrians about too.


Kerr I must be thinking on a different stretch that you are never aware off any fatalities on that dueler? I may be wrong and often am


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If this is the spot then anybody local should be aware of the risks of speeding.

http://news.stv.tv/north/274358-twenty-motorists-per-hour-caught-speeding-on-aberdeen-road/


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

that'll be the one and they are never dressed like that photo or standing beside the road usally parked up just before the traffic lights


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> If this is the spot then anybody local should be aware of the risks of speeding.
> 
> http://news.stv.tv/north/274358-twenty-motorists-per-hour-caught-speeding-on-aberdeen-road/


Thing is I asked a traffic cop to tell what tells you that it is 30mph and his answer was wrong if you join on a slip road no repeater signs only on 40mph I was on a stretch that has 4 limits on same dueler very confusing when busy spend more time looking for signs than looking at the road


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never heard the vans targeting the opposite carriageway. I was done a couple of years ago by the Talivan on the dual carriageway in Livingston. They first pinged me from 750m away and took a pic showing the speed. A 2nd pic is taken closer to the van to identify the driver and a 3rd pic taken out the vans front window showing the back of the car. (i asked for the photos) . It will be interesting to see your pictures to check the distance they pinged you at and whether or not they actually had a clear shot of your car to get a clear laser target on you. I'm surprised they would be allowed to target the opposite carriageway as the laser beam would be at an angle and likely reducing accuracy in my opinion, but I'd be interested to find out officially.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Kerr I must be thinking on a different stretch that you are never aware off any fatalities on that dueler? I may be wrong and often am


You're probably right this time.

In a blonde moment I was thinking of the road that runs parallel with the beach and onto the boulevard.

Foreigners in Aberdeen eh?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If someone scratched your car and police used underhand tactics to catch them would you be bothered or should they be let off?

You obviously know the road, area and speed limit yet chose to ignore it. By some way!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> You're probably right this time.
> 
> In a blonde moment I was thinking of the road that runs parallel with the beach and onto the boulevard.
> 
> Foreigners in Aberdeen eh?


Yes that is a dangerous part


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deanoecosse said:


> I've never heard the vans targeting the opposite carriageway. I was done a couple of years ago by the Talivan on the dual carriageway in Livingston. They first pinged me from 750m away and took a pic showing the speed. A 2nd pic is taken closer to the van to identify the driver and a 3rd pic taken out the vans front window showing the back of the car. (i asked for the photos) . It will be interesting to see your pictures to check the distance they pinged you at and whether or not they actually had a clear shot of your car to get a clear laser target on you. I'm surprised they would be allowed to target the opposite carriageway as the laser beam would be at an angle and likely reducing accuracy in my opinion, but I'd be interested to find out officially.


Yes opposite carriage way not a problem for them the more from one van makes good business sense


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's an extract from W Yorkshire casualty reduction partnership

_*For a speeding offence to be valid, there are only two requirements; a legal speed limit and evidence that the speed limit was broken.*

There are many myths regarding loopholes allowing people to get off speeding offences, The following factors do not provide defence:

Colour or visibility of enforcement vehicle or camera
Minor clerical errors on correspondence
Opinion on the appropriateness of enforcement type
Opinion on the appropriateness of the speed limit
Volume of traffic on the road at the time
Accident history of the road in question_


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Yet another speeding thread 

As has been said the best thing you can is swallow it and be far more aware of your speed in the future !

I've got to be honest and say that you know you're going to be having a good laugh whenever someone decides to go to trial for speeding and then the following phrases are mentioned:-

I've been looking on the internet/PePiPoo and......
I've been reading the road traffic act and.......
My neighbours sisters cats dad was a copper and he said.........
I've heard of a loophole known as "due diligence" and..........

As for asking for the picture, don't be surprised if they agree but ask you to pay a "admin fee" to get it, when my father got caught I asked for the picture and they said that would be fine but we would have to pay ! I pointed out that if he was pleading not guilty they would have to provide it under disclosure of evidence and they agreed but refused to provide it for free unless he was contesting it, he wasn't so he took the fine and points and that was that !


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

If you have been done by a mobile police camera enforcement van, i have seen them close to where i live, they have police written on both sides of the van and the rear door has a flap that folds down and the camera is pointed out from there, they dont have to be in high vis as they are in a marked police vehicle, They have forward facing cameras also, as my friend got caught the same way, but he opted for the driver awareness course instead of the points. Maybe thats an option mate. not nice at all.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> my friend got caught the same way, but he opted for the driver awareness course instead of the points. Maybe thats an option mate. not nice at all.


I would be stunned if he was offered the speed awareness course for 47 in a 30 ! I know it can vary from region to region but when my brother did the course he was told that any more than 39 in 30 would mean points and a fine with no possibility of being offered the course !


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ivor - you're screwed whatever way you look at it. There is no defence, you were speeding and they caught you speeding, very easily done on that road, I'm sure I've done 47+ on that road too.



Derekh929 said:


> Kerr I must be thinking on a different stretch that you are never aware off any fatalities on that dueler? I may be wrong and often am


There was a death there last year - I don't remember all the details but it was a Eastern European in a van, looked like a possible seazure IIRC.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ivor,

I personally would have ignored the first NIP/thrown it away.

I guess there are two mistakes here.
1) speeding in the first place
2) entering into a dialogue with the camera team/police.

Take the points and put it down to experience. Providing you don't have any penalty points already this will barely impact your insurance premium.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you just have to take this one, even if the limit was 40, as it implied earlier it had recently changed, you would still have been speeding.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

it doesnt matter where the car, camera, speed gun is, if they are hidden the the revenue earned goes to the state, if they are in sight with hi vis etc then they go to the police money bag. (or could be the other way round)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The most disturbing thing about this thread is the use of  in the title


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ivor said:


> the only thing built up there is offices and workshops N esplande W
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=aberd...rdeen,+Aberdeen+City,+United+Kingdom&t=m&z=15


it is classed as a built up area due to the number and frequency of traffic lights along both sides of the dual carriageway unfortunately:



> A dual carriageway in a built up area will have a statutory speed limit of 30 mph (48 km/h) unless otherwise sign-posted. It is common for such urban dual carriageways to have an increased speed limit of 40 mph (64 km/h). A built up road is indicated by the presence of street lights, on lit dual carriageways that are not considered to be in a built-up area, the speed limit will be clarified with intermittent signs.


unless there was signs put up since google street view went along the street, it is a 30mph zone.

as said, you were so far over the speed limit, I personally wouldnt fight this one and just take it on the chin.


----------



## Antcoumbe (Feb 19, 2013)

I got caught a few years ago doing 47 in a 30. Got summonsed and got 6 points and a four hundred quid fine. And that was after I said I was guilty! I have put it down to experience and changed my driving since. At the end of the day you were in the wrong as I was. Take the punishment and learn from it.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> As for asking for the picture, don't be surprised if they agree but ask you to pay a "admin fee" to get it, when my father got caught I asked for the picture and they said that would be fine but we would have to pay ! I pointed out that if he was pleading not guilty they would have to provide it under disclosure of evidence and they agreed but refused to provide it for free unless he was contesting it, he wasn't so he took the fine and points and that was that !


I got sent my 3 pics (they were just simple photocopies), BUT because of data protection, I had to implicate myself first ie plead guilty to the NIP saying I was driving, then they sent me them.

As for the speed, I was 40% over the speed limit (70mph on a 50mph dual carriageway) and it went straight to court where I received 5 points and £170fine.
As the OP was almost 60% over the limit I'd be amazed if he didn't get a court summons and get 5 or 6 points.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

so basically your moaning because you got caught? lets just say if someone smashed into you head on or the back of you at 47 rather than 30 i bet you would be asking why they were doing that speed.

As said numerous times, just take this hit learn from it move on.


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't do the crime if you're not willing to do the time. 47 in a 30 you deserve everything you get imho.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> Ivor,
> 
> I personally would have ignored the first NIP/thrown it away.


What would that irresponsible action achieve?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

S63 said:


> What would that irresponsible action achieve?


It works with reasonable success. 2 out of 3 never hearing anything after 'not receiving' a NIP.

If you're unfortunate enough to receive a follow up second NIP for one which has been 'lost in the post', then time to pay up.... fair cop and all that....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

We all know the speed limits and they are there for a reason

Don't moan about the way you were caught. the simple factor is if you weren't speeding you wouldn't be in this situation now

Don't get me wrong, we all speed. I suppose its just how you accept being caught ...

I'm sorry, but 47 in a 30 you deserve everything thats coming to you

For me, you're lucky you are not being 'stuck on' for dangerous driving too


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> It works with reasonable success. 2 out of 3 never hearing anything after 'not receiving' a NIP.
> 
> If you're unfortunate enough to receive a follow up second NIP for one which has been 'lost in the post', then time to pay up.... fair cop and all that....


Can I ask where you get the figure of "2 out of 3" from ?

The act of ignoring a NIP will probably result in you receiving a summons, if you then claim that you never received the NIP you will either be issued with another or be required to make a statutory declaration.

If you're really suggesting that two thirds of NIP's are successfully ignored then I would love to see any accurate figures to support this claim as I simply don't believe it !


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

It's BS either way, the police only need to prove they sent it within 14 days afaik, whether you receive it or not within that period is moot.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That's right it has to be issued within 14 days and if ignored that is taken as a plea of not guilty because at that point you are being asked to provide information regarding the identity of the driver under section 172 of the RTA.

There used to be lots of section 172 trials because people could only be found guilty of failure to identify the driver which at the time only carried 3 points and a £60 fine ! So if you had gone through a speed camera at 55 in 30 zone the penalty would be quite serious, perhaps a ban but if you walked in and said I want to plead guilty to failure to identify the driver you would only get the 3 and £60. That changed some time back and the penalty is now 6 points and a fine of up to £1000 ! Shortly after the amount of people pleading guilty to the section 172 offence dropped through the floor and the number of guilty pleas for the offence of speeding went up drastically, it also stopped the cases where people would try using the "due diligence" defence. 

Funny that :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> It works with reasonable success. 2 out of 3 never hearing anything after 'not receiving' a NIP.
> 
> If you're unfortunate enough to receive a follow up second NIP for one which has been 'lost in the post', then time to pay up.... fair cop and all that....


Have you personally done this?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> I got sent my 3 pics (they were just simple photocopies), BUT because of data protection, I had to implicate myself first ie plead guilty to the NIP saying I was driving, then they sent me them.
> 
> As for the speed, I was 40% over the speed limit (70mph on a 50mph dual carriageway) and it went straight to court where I received 5 points and £170fine.
> As the OP was almost 60% over the limit I'd be amazed if he didn't get a court summons and get 5 or 6 points.


That's odd - I got caught in Glasgow (maybe the dif being it was a motorway) 70mph in a 50mph and got an SP50 3pts.

In my (_very limited_) defence where I was caught it the M8 is 5lanes wide (going down to 3) and in a relatively short stretch of M8 the speed limit chenges from 50>70>60>50>70mph. It was also 2030 on a tuesday night and I was about the only car other than the traffics that pulled me! But I took it on the chin.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

It can vary from one court to another.


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

I got an SP50 3 points and £40 on the A55 for doing 75 in 50mph roadworks.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just out of interest, and I know this can also depend on which Police force deal with it etc.

But..

How long does it take from when you send your license in, to get it back with the points on?


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

3 weeks mine was iirc, you used to be able to take it to the police station and have them penned in.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Can I ask where you get the figure of "2 out of 3" from ?
> 
> The act of ignoring a NIP will probably result in you receiving a summons, if you then claim that you never received the NIP you will either be issued with another or be required to make a statutory declaration.
> 
> If you're really suggesting that two thirds of NIP's are successfully ignored then I would love to see any accurate figures to support this claim as I simply don't believe it !


I'm not saying you wont receive a summons, however it is common to receive a follow up NIP, a reminder.
In the majority of cases (based on experience) you won't hear anything.

Think of how many speeding NIPs are issued daily... all they want is the £60, and put simply, (depending on the police force in question) they can't keep up.

I'm not even saying its a good idea, but it could be worth a punt if youre that way inclined.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

S63 said:


> Have you personally done this?


That would be irresponsible.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dixondmn said:


> Think of how many speeding NIPs are issued daily... all they want is the £60, and put simply, (depending on the police force in question) they can't keep up.


Probably why, 2 months down the line, I'm still waiting for my license to come back, the fine hasn't even been taken out my bank yet.

I obviously got caught on a popular stretch of road....


----------



## StevieJ (Jun 20, 2012)

ECS said:


> 3 weeks mine was iirc, you used to be able to take it to the police station and have them penned in.


You can take them to local court offices in Scotland and get points penned in and pay fine there and then. ( as I did last year and will have to do within the next 3 weeks agin).


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> That would be irresponsible.


Well, sorry but I just dont buy the idea of ignoring is
In the owners favour. With a max fine of £1000 and 6 points, I'd say it would be stupid to even think about ignoring a NIP.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe he thinks its a parking fine!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

S63 said:


> Well, sorry but I just dont buy the idea of ignoring is
> In the owners favour. With a max fine of £1000 and 6 points, I'd say it would be stupid to even think about ignoring a NIP.


That's OK, I'm not selling it.

Merely a 'nothing ventured nothing gained' option for those who think its worth a punt.

As I said to the OP in post #45 take the points and put it down to experience.

I knew a guy who got a NIP just before emigrating to Australia, I'm pretty sure he didn't respond to it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Probably why, 2 months down the line, I'm still waiting for my license to come back, the fine hasn't even been taken out my bank yet.
> 
> I obviously got caught on a popular stretch of road....


I think your licence goes to the DVLA, everything comes to a standstill the minute anything enters that building


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Dixondmn said:


> I'm not saying you wont receive a summons, however it is common to receive a follow up NIP, a reminder.
> In the majority of cases (based on experience) you won't hear anything.
> 
> Think of how many speeding NIPs are issued daily... all they want is the £60, and put simply, (depending on the police force in question) they can't keep up.
> ...


So of the computer database of names, addresses and cars caught you think they just pick an unlucky 1/3rd of people to resend non-responded NIPs?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Bero said:


> So of the computer database of names, addresses and cars caught you think they just pick an unlucky 1/3rd of people to resend non-responded NIPs?


I don't think it works like that, it's the human element which fails the system. From what I'm told the prosecuting officer has to turn up/ submit the forms etc etc and if that doesn't happend for what ever reason, then it doesn't get followed up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> I knew a guy who got a NIP just before emigrating to Australia, I'm pretty sure he didn't respond to it.


Heading off to the other side of the world is a whole different can of beans.

When I hear theories that start "I heard a story" or "I know a mate" it goes straight into the myth and legend folder when it comes to motoring offences.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

S63 said:


> Heading off to the other side of the world is a whole different can of beans.
> 
> When I hear theories that start "I heard a story" or "I know a mate" it goes straight into the myth and legend folder when it comes to motoring offences.


Same here


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well guess what I got today ........
The letter from the police 
Dear sir here's a £60 fine and no points don't do it again 
So speed traps are not about revenue ? Either way the fines getting paid no arguments


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ivor said:


> Well guess what I got today ........
> The letter from the police
> Dear sir here's a £60 fine and no points don't do it again
> So speed traps are not about revenue ? Either way the fines getting paid no arguments


Sounds like you have someone looking down on you. I'm pleased they've given you a second chance!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ivor said:


> Well guess what I got today ........
> The letter from the police
> Dear sir here's a £60 fine and no points don't do it again
> So speed traps are not about revenue ? Either way the fines getting paid no arguments


Lucky boy.

That's a good/lucky outcome.


----------

